# Sealing middle of swing doors



## hekilledkenny (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 4 door openings on my garage. They are 9x10 and each has a swing out carriage style double door.

I am going to seal around, but should I try to seal off where these doors meet each other in the middle?


----------

